# Best Flip Flops



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

What are some suggetsions for the best brand of flip flops that do not slip on the boat deck?


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Reef


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

bare feet.  But if you want to wear some, I like Reefs.

Sperry Topsider may make a flip flop...not sure.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

OluKai then Reefs. The new reefs have bottle openers in the botton.


----------



## big_zugie (Mar 14, 2006)

i like my sperrys alot


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Reefs....I always have a pair of black and brown ones...I go through them every 2 years or so and buy new ones....best flop ever...period!


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> *OluKai* then Reefs. The new reefs have bottle openers in the botton.


Are those the $100 flip flops ? I saw some (it seemed liked that brand) in Destin. $110 for flip flops? For real? Geez.....


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

They gotta be the Mick Fanning reefs though....


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

They have a 1 year warranty if they blow out send them back.... go see the guy at the flip flop shop by tookies. Mike (i think is his name) own the place. He will hook you up. He also will do Costas at 20% off.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I like my two year old $19 Nike's with the strap over (not between) my toes.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

I found some Sketcher sport fip flops in Destin. Very comfy....


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

**** chaser said:


> They have a 1 year warranty if they blow out send them back.... go see the guy at the flip flop shop by tookies. Mike (i think is his name) own the place. He will hook you up. He also will do Costas at 20% off.


 Does he also sell shrimper boots in bright colors?


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

Great suggestions. I am tired of busting my butt on more than one occasion on the wet boat floor.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

FREON said:


> Does he also sell shrimper boots in bright colors?


Only in yellow with a matching belt!!


----------



## work to fish (Apr 14, 2010)

Sperry Top Sider Flip Flops- been the best pair I have ever owned...

Academy for the tune of about $30 bucks..:doowapsta


----------



## CAPSIZED (Aug 10, 2004)

leather REEFS


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Rainbow makes the best flops, don't listen to pistol, ifyou ever saw the dudes feet, you'd know those hooks never seen a good shoe!


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

Rainbow Classic in rubber with the fish straps. Cost about $30 bucks, will not mark decks and for the life of the sandal the replace the sole. I have had two sets of soles replaced for free. I ordered mine online but I believe a few places in the Houston area carry them. Oh and Tiddies are pretty cool too.


----------



## skeeter77346 (Jan 13, 2006)

Sperry's are great FF. Non skid & good arch support too.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

Crocs flip flops


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

My feet prefer Columbia flops. I have several different styles and they are very durable and comfortable. I usually wear the PFG's when fishing.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

POC Troutman said:


> Rainbow makes the best flops, don't listen to pistol, ifyou ever saw the dudes feet, you'd know those hooks never seen a good shoe!


X3 on Rainbows. Thats all you see on the east coast and west coast. Reef sandals copied rainbows when they got real popular


----------



## HOO'S NEXT (Aug 22, 2009)

I like the Sperry's, have three or four pairs. Have a pair of Reefs and Dr. Martins as well along with a bunch of other no name brands, but the Sperry's are the way to go IMO. 

Eric


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

txgirl1722 said:


> Crocs flip flops


Thanks but I have tried the Croc things and they just don't work for me.


----------



## stickem (Oct 30, 2009)

sperry top siders for sure


----------



## twelfth man (Sep 1, 2005)

X2 on the OluKai. Yes, they are expensive, but they will last you twice as long as the cheaper quality. I have worn mine for over two years, at least twice a week, and they still have plenty of life left in them. I will buy another pair before I actually need to buy another pair.


----------



## CptnKris (Feb 27, 2006)

Reef - Mick Fannings have the bottle openers and they last.


----------



## Cat O' Lies (May 21, 2004)

Olukai, long lasting comfort in salt conditions.
http://www.olukai.com/ProductPurchase.aspx

$65 a pair and worth every penny. I have two pair that are over three years old and still look and feel like new. I see the have a trainer shoe out that I will plop my hard earned $100 for because I know they will take a beating and still last.


----------



## Del Magic (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll chime in for sperrys as well. They are comfortable and durable.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Reef's and Rainbow or Hurley makes some that are pretty comfy


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

old skool guys use to all wear rainbows, now i think alot would wear reefs, i liked the rainbows on a deck


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Being the proud owner of over 60 pairs of floppers that represent 10+ different brands here is the scoop.

Sperry Santa Cruz Thong- http://www.sperrytopsider.com/store...9028*M070&productId=7-111210&catId=cat90046DM
If they are going to be worn around water Sperry's Santa Cruz thong wins. They have the soles of a topsider a footbed that is not slippery when wet and are at home in the boat or an evening dinner. Very comfortable, good arch support and should last a long time. The only negative I can say about these if you are around water alto and they stay wet the toe strap will pull out of the soles prematurely.

Sole- https://www.yoursole.com/us/sandals/
The floppers I wear for extended walking, standing for long periods of time are Sole's.
This brand is usually found at specialty footwear stores(Orthodox, pordothist etc). It is the only flip flop I have found that can be worn everyday, all day and walk for miles in comfort. My older pairs had a very slippery foot bed when they got wet, but the new sport model seems to be much better. When inspecting the materials they are made of I did not think they would last, but none have failed yet over 5 years and lots of miles.

I have Reef's, Rainbow's, Teva, Lactose etc etc etc, but above 2 brands get my vote.


----------



## JGarzonie (May 27, 2008)

Keen's


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

**** chaser said:


> OluKai then Reefs. The new reefs have bottle openers in the botton.


Which style do you like of the OluKai? I'll probably purchase reefs and the others.


----------



## t-tung (Nov 13, 2005)

tec said:


> I like my two year old $19 Nike's with the strap over (not between) my toes.


With or without socks? Either way I bet you have a SWEET tan. :brew2:

Reefs.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

Sperry top siders by far... I am a flip flop freak and have about 30 pair and the top siders are the only ones that don't get slick (even after that foot funk that forms on them :biggrin.


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> OluKai then Reefs. The new reefs have bottle openers in the botton.


LOL I have the reffs with the key slot in the bottom ...I can't imagine walking into a public bathroom then using the same shoe to open my Shiner...*Shudder* But I have another pair I have had for 6 years great and I wear flip flops almost every day


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

LDS said:


> Which style do you like of the OluKai? I'll probably purchase reefs and the others.


I have the Ohana's and love them I also like the Fannings in the reefs.


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Triad_Marine said:


> LOL I have the reffs with the key slot in the bottom ...I can't imagine walking into a public bathroom then using the same shoe to open my Shiner...*Shudder* But I have another pair I have had for 6 years great and I wear flip flops almost every day


LOL... i know. i have never used it and really didnt know it was there until i looked at the bottoms. I thought i had stepped on a piece of metal.

I use my lighter for cold beer.


----------



## fishin styx (Jun 30, 2009)

3 pairs of Reef's and unless I see a dang god reason to buy something else, that's all I'll have.


----------



## riverdog (Jun 13, 2007)

Magellan flip flops from academy. $20 and last a good two years


----------



## captMATT (Jun 3, 2005)

hands down, no questions asked. once you get over the price. Leather Fannings by Reef. i got two pair i wear daily, and another for backup.


----------



## browning270 (May 29, 2008)

Zep-pro. Durable and a good arch.


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

http://mytiddies.com/

I am about to buy some of these! Heard some good stuff about them from a few friends of mine.

There are made in Houston or Austin one.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ive got a pair of rainbows at home that my wife said I just "had" to have and they are SOOOO comfortable.....year and a half later, there they sit in the closet, and my wifes now converted to Reefs....Rainbows suck IMO. They take too long to break in, and even then they are nowhere near the comfort as reefs. 

POC youve never even owned reefs, and the only reason you like rainbows is cause it represents who you really are, you girly man!


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> The new reefs have bottle openers in the botton.


Only problem with those is walking into a public restroom.....then opening a beer....

nasty


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Tiddies are a close second behind the MIck Fannings....


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> LOL... i know. i have never used it and really didnt know it was there until i looked at the bottoms. I thought i had stepped on a piece of metal.
> 
> I use my lighter for cold beer.


You think thats bad? They make the reefs also that where the air pocket is supposed to be, its actually a flask. You can fill it up with whatever....and call me disgusting, but its been used at a Stros' game a time or two.......... or three.

http://feet.thefuntimesguide.com/2007/04/reef_flask_sandals.php


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

CptnKris said:


> Reef - Mick Fannings have the bottle openers and they last.


have two pairs, they are non marking also!!


----------



## Waterdawg19 (Mar 25, 2009)

Reef all the way.

Also...make sure you get a Reef Girls Calender or poster. You can thank me later. :cheers:


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

These are the best!


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I always had Reef sandles in the past, but bought a pair of Crocs flip flops (Makino) last year and barely wear the Reefs anymore. I would like to try out the Olukais though.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

FINNFOWLER said:


> http://mytiddies.com/
> 
> I am about to buy some of these! Heard some good stuff about them from a few friends of mine.
> 
> There are made in Houston or Austin one.


I was wearing those before you were born. LOL


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

LDS said:


> Great suggestions. I am tired of busting my butt on more than one occasion on the wet boat floor.


that's why i always go barefooted on a boat in warm weather.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

FATfisherman said:


> These are the best!


OHHHH SNAP!!!! THOSE are the new Hammer Toe Flip Flops...I heard those were comfy...but I hear they dont last too long


----------



## saltwater_therapy (Oct 14, 2005)

REEF
I've got some of these good grip on bottom, very comfy, not flat they have arch support. and a bottle opener


----------



## unwound (Jan 10, 2006)

*Reefs-kinda*

I've been happy with Reefs, but when I buy a pair I'm always disappointed that they are made in China.


----------



## Rob S (Jan 8, 2007)

I like the Rainbows for their lightweight/ comfy design ( when i walk around the boat the heel doesnt clunk the floor)

I like the style of the Reefs, but they are usually heavier. I'm still searching for the right pair that will last.

I did have some sperrys that were comfy, but the fell apart.

Rob


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

LDS said:


> I was wearing those before you were born. LOL


Has that one pair lasted this long or have you had to buy more?


----------



## FINNFOWLER (Sep 2, 2004)

FATfisherman said:


> These are the best!


I bet he/she gets down a hill pretty quick during the rainy season.:rotfl:


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Those tiddies would rub a hole in your heels or ankles with that rubber strap. You had to have them back in the day though.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

FATfisherman said:


> These are the best!


Way to recycle....btw you need a pedicure dude!


----------



## Tarr Balls (Feb 10, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> Those tiddies would rub a hole in your heels or ankles with that rubber strap. You had to have them back in the day though.


I still have a scar between my toes . . . .:rotfl:


----------



## crw91383 (Nov 21, 2008)

**** chaser said:


> Those tiddies would rub a hole in your heels or ankles with that rubber strap. You had to have them back in the day though.


Now they make just a flip flop as well as the traditional tiddies! Support your local Texas business. Made right here in Houston:texasflag


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

jeffscout said:


> My feet prefer Columbia flops. I have several different styles and they are very durable and comfortable. I usually wear the PFG's when fishing.


X2.... but I am going to try the Olukai's... they look good.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

I love my reef..wear them as much as possible. 
But, will check out Olukai.



twelfth man said:


> X2 on the OluKai. Yes, they are expensive, but they will last you twice as long as the cheaper quality. I have worn mine for over two years, at least twice a week, and they still have plenty of life left in them. I will buy another pair before I actually need to buy another pair.


----------



## pinche perro (Jun 5, 2010)

just threw my crocs in the trash , and picked up 2 pair of reefs the fannings and the black ,grey and red ones so far so good.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Just check out Olukai..they are awsome!! who carries them here in the Houston area?


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> Just check out Olukai..they are awsome!! who carries them here in the Houston area?


Right here Richard... see if they have a location on the north side

http://www.flipflopshops.com/


----------



## birdnester (May 21, 2004)

Flounderskin flip-flops.......if you get hungry....eat your foot


----------



## vinsp (Mar 12, 2006)

big_zugie said:


> i like my sperrys alot


 2X


----------



## Bretticu$ (May 9, 2006)

Tiddies









http://mytiddies.com/


----------



## fletchoman (Nov 30, 2008)

Bretticu$ said:


> Tiddies


X3

on the high end...Birkenstock's...


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Island Pro --- the original Hawaiin "slippas".

These have a white sole....

http://www.anglerscenter.com/clothing_island-pro-IG8120-captain.htm

I wear the Mano's with the lug sole....

http://www.anglerscenter.com/clothing_island-pro-mano-sandals.htm

They are awesome.

Craig


----------



## Absolut (Jan 23, 2010)

I have a couple pair of Reefs and they are pretty awesome. I'm going to go to that flip flop shop in Baybrook and try some of those Okumai though. My experience with the Reefs though is that leather does not do too good when wet.


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Www.chacousa.com

Awesome company, awesome customer service.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

**** chaser said:


> Right here Richard... see if they have a location on the north side
> 
> http://www.flipflopshops.com/


Looks like Baybrook is the only location, too bad.

You know you are in Texas and on the coast when you spend $100 a pair, and have "dress" flip flops, "casual dress" flip flops, and fishing flip flops.

I wear Columbia ones to fish, they are at least 1" thick and super soft so they take the pounding of the boat really well.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Thanks Bro.! I'll be D... there's a flip flop store.



**** chaser said:


> Right here Richard... see if they have a location on the north side
> 
> http://www.flipflopshops.com/


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

Tha shop at baybrook closed. There a store at nasa1 and 146 that sells them


----------



## Backlash Billy (Nov 22, 2009)

The Croc sandal is the most comfortable, not the most stylish. The Zepco from Cut Rate is by far the best I've used on the boat though. It is kind of concave on the bottom so it creates uction and the rubber is really soft. They don't last as long but it is like glue on your feet. You don't slide on a wet deck at all.


----------



## HillCountry Hunter (Apr 9, 2009)

I 100% agree, Okumai then Reefs!


----------



## astro (Nov 11, 2008)

Reefs...I prb wear them 5 or more times a week for everything and only get a new pair every two years or so.


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

sperry


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

My sperrys grip well, but I blew a pair two years ago when I dragged my toe on a dock. I've got a pair of oakleys that have lasted two years but they don't quite grip a wet deck the same as the sperrys.


----------



## OLD-AG (Feb 5, 2010)

F.Y.I........I went to the Reef website, never got past the "Miss Reef" section!!!!! That's all I got on this topic, lol.


----------



## tx-fisherdude (Dec 4, 2005)

Had some of these and loved them. A little heavy but lasted a long time.
http://www.rodeobeach.com/Scott-Hawaii-Hokulea/SCOTT-HAWAII-FLIP-FLOPS/Hokulea/Marlin-p4335469.html


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

POC Troutman said:


> Rainbow makes the best flops, don't listen to pistol, ifyou ever saw the dudes feet, you'd know those hooks never seen a good shoe!


Rainbows get my vote for best ever and I've been wearing them for over 25 years, but.... for boat deck apps I bust out my Sperry's with the deck shoe sole


----------



## El Ahogo (Mar 14, 2010)

**** chaser said:


> They have a 1 year warranty if they blow out send them back.... go see the guy at the flip flop shop by tookies. Mike (i think is his name) own the place. He will hook you up. He also will do Costas at 20% off.


His name is Mark Miller and the store is called FreeUrFeet. They have a wide selection of flip flops and boat shoes. Tell him Jeff sent ya!


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

x2 (or is it x3?) on the Zep Pro. Been wearing them for a long time...


----------



## Lone-Star (Dec 19, 2009)

If youre talking strictly flip flops then has to be tiddys just for the name and history.

But for most activities I think a slide style is superior. Better grip, safer and more comfortable.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Olukai: Kia'a, Kekai, Trainer (shoe style flop). After you wear Olukai's a couple days, they really form to your foot and it's like a custom fit shoe. Very well built and last a long time, as you should expect from a $70 pair of flops.

I have some throw down Reefs but they are no where near as comfortable as the Olukai's, nor do they last as long.

KO Sailing in LaPorte on 146 just south of Spencer usually has a pretty good selection of Olukai's and Reefs.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

JGarzonie said:


> Keen's


Keen are the best
Sperry 
Reef then 
Crocs.


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Well after reading all the suggestions I realized it was time for a new set of flip flops for myself. Headed to Academy in search of these "reefs" y'all mentioned and only found Teva, Sperry and Crocs. No reefs to be found...ended up with Crocs. They'll last one year....

swifty


----------



## ol billy (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm really late to this thread but the Reef flipflops are the best I've ever tried and I've tried a lot of 'em.

Even after years of use they're still intact and comfortable.


----------



## printman (May 31, 2008)

*Fish Flops!*


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

I enjoy my Keens for the application at hand. 

I love my rainbows, esp the double stacked ones with extra cushioning.

I just got some Vibram 5 fingers and the blow all of these out of the water, hands down, even more so than my Chaco's.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Ive always been a fan of Reefs and still have a couple of older pairs. I wanted a new pair this summer and I could not find a nice pair of new Reefs that didnt look like a freaking new age tennis shoe. I like an old school, plain look that is real comfortable and Reef seems to have lost their mojo and the prices they ask for some of their flip flops are ridiculous. I found a new brand that I really like called *Sanuk*, the style I bought is called the "beer cozy" and the were under $30. If they hold up and the styles dont get too progressive, they will be my new, "go to" flip flop.


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

tevas do great , but you have to rotate em out and throw em in a little car wash soap/bleach water every now and then

keens and chacos are great too just more $


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

One thing to note about the Reef Fannings with the bottle opener is if you step on something narrow, like the gunwhales or tower steps, the opener can ding the surface when your foot bends the flop. Reef has a another flop just like the Fanning but without the opener.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

**** chaser said:


> I have the Ohana's and love them I also like the Fannings in the reefs.


I bought a pair of the OluKai "Kohola" style and the strap on both sandals were very uncomfortable. They rubbed the top of my foot within the first day of wearing them... I am sending them back. I may try the Ohana's. Do not buy the "Kohola" style!


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

GYPSY SOULE!  JUST KIDDING...

CAN'T GO WRONG WITH CROCS...mine **** out because of all the salt water; have to get a new pair probably once a year, but....


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

LJeanGrayless said:


> GYPSY SOULE!  JUST KIDDING...
> 
> CAN'T GO WRONG WITH CROCS...mine **** out because of all the salt water; have to get a new pair probably once a year, but....


is c r a p really **** out??? dumb.


----------



## Texasfishin (Jun 12, 2008)

Reefs are good. Another brand that's good is "Scott." I took a pair of Crocs flip flops on my last fishing trip and busted my butt twice on the boat. Not because of the alcohol either. They just get slick once they get wet. My cousin told me he had busted his chin open the first and last time he wore some.


----------



## POC SPEC (Jan 6, 2009)

Texasfishin said:


> Reefs are good. Another brand that's good is "Scott." I took a pair of Crocs flip flops on my last fishing trip and busted my butt twice on the boat. Not because of the alcohol either. *They just get slick once they get wet*. My cousin told me he had busted his chin open the first and last time he wore some.


Very true!! Especially if the Crocs are used at all... I have had two close calls with Crocs on a boat and I will never wear them again. I switched to the Columbia PFG's and they are great.


----------



## Propwash (Jul 29, 2005)

Been wearing a pair of Oakley Methanes this summer. Usually a Reef guy, but decided to they something different. These are the most comfortable I've worn in a while. Be careful with the Reef Fanning on boats...got a gel coat scratch on ski boat and a few scars on an aluminum dive ladder. Got to have a pair of OluKai's....
309426[/ATTACH]


----------



## T.C. (May 7, 2009)

For the boat - Scott is the best

http://www.scotthawaii.com/men.html
http://www.scotthawaii.com/style-4104-hokulea.htmlhttp://www.scotthawaii.com/men.html


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

NEWS FLASH !!!

Just came from the Undergraound Surf Depot in Galveston and have what I expect will be the ULTIMATE pair of flip flops in my possesion. Rainbow ( my 30 year favorite) is now making a pair with deck shoe soles and they are 27.00 .

I can stop the quest now. Perfection has been found . LOL


----------



## cab (Sep 21, 2007)

Scott hands down the best slippahs made. Hawaiian Pro next


----------



## SV_DuckBuster (Sep 18, 2007)

Reef Phantoms here. Best flippers I ever put on my feet.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

Be careful and always make sure your flops arent glued or nailed to the floor by your buddies...especially with a cocktail in your hand....

http://www.cylive.com/content/11531/Glued_Flip_Flop_Prank


----------



## KoolAU79 (Apr 15, 2008)

Didn't read all 11 pages so not sure if anyone mentioned them but I love Cobians, great flip flops that don't mar, don't slip and are super comfy.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh well. I could never really trust anyone that wasnt birthed within 2 miles of the gulf of mexico's opinion on flip flops anyway. :spineyes:


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I did read all pages but my Oakley's are my faves. The won't mar boat decks either. http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Oakley-Methane-3-Flip-Flop-Mens/OAK2519M.html

Others in general I wear... Sanuks and Keen's(for the river).


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Sandal's or flip flops it's gotta be KEEN's for me! A little bit pricey but they are the most comfortable I have ever worn and they last forever, which makes up for the price. No slip souls = no slips at the boat ramps!


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

CROCKS


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

haparks said:


> CROCKS












Just messing with ya but, I couldn't resist.


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

Crocs aint flip flops so they dont even get a spot in the conversation. Crocs ....pfffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffft


----------



## down to fish (Jul 1, 2010)

reefs by far then quicksilver


----------



## ccfishin (Apr 25, 2005)

My Sperry flip flops are great. I have owned/own many of the brands mentioned throughout the thread and none have compared to the grip of the Sperry's.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

i have a pair of reefs now that i like but these are by far and away the most comfortable sandals i have ever worn.

Sanuks Beer Cozy

http://www.sanuk.com/mens-beer-cozies


----------



## Techsas Jim (Mar 9, 2010)

My vote is for Chaco. After 5 years of really rugged abuse they finally broke yesterday. Need to replace them but for the prices I am seeing and all the hype I may try the Reefs, have seen them for cheaper than Chaco. 

Wore mine every day in the warmer months and probably 3-4x/wk in the cooler months and they finally went down. Not bad for $50.


----------



## LDS (Jul 25, 2007)

scwine said:


> I did read all pages but my Oakley's are my faves. The won't mar boat decks either. http://www.backcountry.com/outdoorgear/Oakley-Methane-3-Flip-Flop-Mens/OAK2519M.html
> 
> Others in general I wear... Sanuks and Keen's(for the river).


Forgot about Oakleys...I need to try those.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

I have had a pair of Island Pro for about 8 years. They have held up great until my dog decided to chew the piece that goes between your toes. They are comfortable and have non-slip, non-marking soles.


----------



## Lav20 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Crocs + Water = BAD*



txgirl1722 said:


> Crocs flip flops


Crocs are great but do not mix with water. I have fallen about 3x when wearing the crocs. Feet will slide out and off the sole. When it rains or if the feet get wet they come off.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Lav20 said:


> Crocs are great but do not mix with water. I have fallen about 3x when wearing the crocs. Feet will slide out and off the sole. When it rains or if the feet get wet they come off.


Yep. I hate wearing my Crocs when water is involved. The bottom grips just fine, but your feet slip around like crazy inside the shoe. That's why mine are strictly house shoes now. This is a good thread, I'm on the hunt for some good flip flops this weekend.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

Cobian's.............Quicksilver in a distant second!


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

RedFisch said:


> I have had a pair of Island Pro for about 8 years. They have held up great until my dog decided to chew the piece that goes between your toes. They are comfortable and have non-slip, non-marking soles.


I've got Reefs, Crocs,Sperrys, and these...owned the IP's now for a year and they are by far my favorite. Sole definitely doesn't slip on a deck!!!

Croc flip flop suck...liked them at first until you bust your butt , then you'll never wear them again. Just like ice skating!


----------



## knowphish (Jul 10, 2008)

FlatoutFishin said:


> I've got Reefs, Crocs,Sperrys, and these...owned the IP's now for a year and they are by far my favorite. Sole definitely doesn't slip on a deck!!!
> 
> Croc flip flop suck...liked them at first until you bust your butt , then you'll never wear them again. Just like ice skating!


+1-------6 years and still going!!!!


----------



## rnwlh (Nov 17, 2009)

Rainbow ...best pair of flip flops I've ever owned hands down. Only brand I'll buy from now on, that is if the first pair ever actually give out!


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*too funny.........*


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Creepy


----------

